# 2006 altima 3.5 SE buzzing sound



## altima3.5sedriver (Feb 21, 2007)

Hi I recently purchased a 2006 altima 3.5 SE, I've got 1200 miles on it so far. Almost all the time when I get in the following situation, the engine or transmission will make a buzzing sound when accelerating: accelerating from 2nd to 3rd or 3rd to 4th (around 30mph to 45mph range), and engine rpm is at 1500 rpm exactly. it almost wants to stay at 1500rpm and buzz it seems, until i push the gas some more to get out of it and the buzzing goes away.

And in the situation I accelerate more robustly from a stoplight say, i don't ever get down to around 1500rpm from 2nd gear to 4th gear, then there is no buzz, just happens all the time at 1500 rpm. Can anyone help diagnose potential area for my problem? My coolant and oil is good, and my mpg is also as it should be, just this annoying buzzing sound. Do I have a torque converter problem? My 5 speed automatic model doesn't let me check my transmission oil level there's a hard cap over the dipstick tube, is there a way I could still check it myself? I'm hoping this will go away as my car gets broken in, don't like buzzing sound


----------



## altima3.5sedriver (Feb 21, 2007)

it was loose heat shield, buzzing gone.


----------



## Altima_SE-R (Feb 15, 2007)

I had the same problem. wish I would have seen the post earlier. I would have told you. It seems that alot of the cars I get have this problem. oh well... Kudo's to fixin' it


----------

